# Adjustable slot cutting guide



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

In my recent Drill Press Sled project and another project where I needed to cut some keyhole slots, I was annoyed at how long it took me to set up guides and get the stop blocks in the correct place to cut the slots. I have avoided making slots in the past for the same reason.

So I decided to spend a little time up-front to be ready for the next project requiring slots. Besides, I'm between projects and was bored. :haha:

I made my jig out of MDF because I had some on hand. Plywood might have been better but why not use some of those scraps lying around the shop?

The base is 1/4" thick and the guides are 1/2". The jig is 8 1/2" x 17" and adjusts from a zero to 8" long slot up to 3/4" wide. The stick-on tape measure was also a left over so only the red digits (0" – 8") are used. I made my guides 1 1/2" wide so I had room for a 1/4" slot.

Of course the jig required slots which had to be done the hard way.  Kind of a chicken and egg situation. 

If you like the concept just build a size that suits your router. You never know when you're going to need it and it makes cutting the slots so much easier.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver
Nicely done hey next time your bored stop by I am sure I can find something for you do


----------



## drummy (Jun 20, 2013)

Where were you 2 weeks ago When I was cutting my first 4 slots for my RT.
I'll be making one real soon.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

OOPS sorry
I replied to the wrong thread, but nice jig


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oliver........another great shop aid you've designed. I love this stuff! A lot of people say, Why don't you just buy one instead of spending all that time and trouble to make it yourself. But what you've done with these projects is something to be proud of, and no doubt more useful than anything you could buy off the shelf. The money savings are secondary, I think. Of course, I make so many mistakes and have to start over, the money gap narrows considerably because of ruined material .

I was already planning to build your drill press sled, and now this too as soon as I can. Thanks for all you do. Jim


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the idea. You made it look simple. I have been thinking of a guide to help me route out shelves for a book case and have them all the same. This will work nicely.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I like Oliver, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Simple design, great jig. Many thanks for the idea.


----------

